# Suckin it up and asking-1993 altima problems.



## Foughtwolf (Feb 18, 2013)

Alright so I've been driving my 1993 Altima since about 2008, and while its been a good car, its becoming a bit of a dog and starting to really shake and rattle when at idle no matter the temperature, and incredibly rough when moving if you keep it at 1500 RPM.

Now I've been looking into this problem and discovered that this can be caused by a few problems and areas to look at but the problem is, Ive never looked for those items in working on it over the years and so I dont really know where they are.

Im looking for cam sensor in the Distributor , that is the main problem that I cannot find. I cannot seem to get into the distributor past the plug head section. 
For future reference, its a model number: 
d4p90-03r Distributor.

The other is the EGR valve, Ive had various sources say its behind the dash board and in random other areas so I am confused.

And as a side note for my Nissan, my exhaust system is shot and mostly rotted out, could that be causing a loud groaning noise when I let off the accelerator?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Leaking Intake manifold gaskets are common on these engines. Spray some carb cleaner along the intake runners (where they meet the cylinder head) while running and listen for a change in RPM. If there is, start with replacing the gasket before you do anything else. With the distributor, common issue is oil leaking into it. Replacement of the cam sensor is usually done by replacing the distributor as an assembly; genuine Nissan is the best way to go. The EGR valve is bolted to the driver's side of the intake manifold; there should be a large pipe from the exhaust manifold that goes to it. As far as the "growl," it could be caused by a bad exhaust system, among other things.


----------

